# Transitioning Sill Plate to framed, walk-out basement



## jar546 (Aug 14, 2019)

As you can see, this is not the best transition from a poured concrete foundation to an exterior wall of a walk out basement.  What code issues do you see?  I will throw in the photo from the bottom of the wall too. Click on the photos to enlarge.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 14, 2019)

In pic 1 ... double top plate does not extend over the concrete wall, and the i-joist is sitting on the concrete ... secured with concrete nails?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Sometimes we see a TYP foundation stud and sometimes a white wood stud with sill sealer.

Is the I-joist on a treated sill?

Double top plate  end joints should break a 24-inches

TYP bottom sill anchoring? Looks like they used concrete nails and plumbers strap?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Aug 15, 2019)

What holds the end of the sheathing in place, or does it lap over the concrete?


----------



## jar546 (Aug 15, 2019)

Paul Sweet said:


> What holds the end of the sheathing in place, or does it lap over the concrete?


No overlap


----------

